# Painting your gun!!!!!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I bought a CHEAP Feg 45ACP a few months ago and its had a hard life. 
It shoots great and I'm happy with it as a plinker.:smt071

BUT...the slide looks like the fella who used to own it has cleaned it with a hammer. Lots of deep dints around the rear sight area. I thought of re-bluing it, then my wife said change the colour, she'd seen a blue slide on a 1911 and said it looked cool.:smt109

So..I read on another site using a good quality car spray piant will give a nice finish. I aint gona spent a bucket of cash on it,but am I being a cheap ass?:buttkick:

fusil


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bonjour Fusil,

Voyons si je peux dire que, en français. J'aime vieux fusils avec leur aspect usé. Il leur donne l'histoire. Que diriez-vous que mon ami.

In English:

_Good day Fusil,

Let us see if I can say that in French. I like old guns with their worn look. It gives them history. How about that my friend._


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Do I need to press 1 here somewhere? :anim_lol:

JK

If it has really bad dings it will be difficult to make it look like near new.

If it is old and you don't have that much money in it, try Duracoat. Not much to loose if you mess up.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Knock yourself out. Have fun with the paint. Do a basic black, dirt brown, digital camo. Do whatever makes you happy. Man has been decorating his weapons since he tied feathers to a club.

Spray paint will not be overly durable. There are many bake on finishes such as the previously mentioned Dura Kote. Paint it, bake it and you will have a good durable finish.

http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1150/Product/GUN_KOTE_trade__OVEN_CURE__GUN_FINISH


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Car paint? This could be interesting....

How about something like this? :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I redid a Para 1911 in duracoat. It came out really nice and you have tons of colors to choose from.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18888


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
I aint talking holster wear here.....I'm talking ABUSE.:smt076
I paid 99 euros for it ($140?) and the cheapest I can find Durakote in Europe in 4oz bottle 45 euros.
I'll try car paid first, 7 euros.

Have a look at what some ****hole did to this gun.

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1895/feg45acp.jpg

You'll see why it needs some luv!

fusil


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a blind man tried to remove that sight with a nail set.....:buttkick:

I think it will need more than paint. Some serious sanding will have to be done. Hell, it's just a beater. You get what you pay for.

This is the perfect time to start a project!!!


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour dosborn,
thats another reason I bought it....project gun. 
For a cheap gun it shoot great, spits out all the reloads I feed it and mostly hits the target (my fault not the guns).

Gonna give it a good sanding, clean off and then some paint.

I'll post pics when its done.....after all the DIY the wife has planned for me that'll be 2015.:anim_lol:

fusil


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Give it a go!!

I will say this, you need to find a very durable finish. I don't think automotive paint will hold up very long at all. Remember that if it does not hold up you will have to strip/remove it. That can suck REALLY bad if you don't have a bead blaster and have to do it by hand.

Keep us posted and good luck.:watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can get those dimples smoothed out with a file and/or sand paper or media blasting, how about trying a Home Made Hot Blue?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut toute l'monde,
at the range this morning and spoke to a guy who pianted a gun last year.
His wife asked for a PINK gun for her birthday as a joke. He bought a Astra 22lr pistol, took it to bits and pianted it PINK!!!!:smt170
He used an acrylic spray piant he got from the hobby store. He says it look great!
Would acrylic be better than car paint?:smt017

fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It might look good, but I don't think it will hold up to any cleaning solvents.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm in no way qualified, but that looks like someone tried to install a rear sight, or at minimum a different rear sight. In any case it's ugly!

If you paint it, the marks will still be there, just a different color. Looks like a challenge for some careful filing and then just blue it. My thought is that would hide most of the damage. IIRC, you don't want to spend alot, so you don't have a lot to lose. Good luck.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I find it interesting that you keep coming back to spray paint. 

The general consensus here is spray paint is a bad idea. You can ask the same question different ways, the answer will stay the same.

Buy the product intended for the job. Do the job right. Don’t be the one that someone writes “Have a look at what some ****hole did to this gun”.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I find it interesting that you keep coming back to spray paint.
> 
> The general consensus here is spray paint is a bad idea. You can ask the same question different ways, the answer will stay the same.
> 
> Buy the product intended for the job. Do the job right. Don't be the one that someone writes "Have a look at what some ****hole did to this gun".


Salut Padawan,
the problem is I cant find what I want in Europe.
I live in France and all the internet stores in the US cant send Durakote etc via the post!
I've found it in Germany and I can get a friend to bring it here but not for another 8 months, and its a fortune.:smt076

I get called alot worse than an ****hole on a daily basis.:anim_lol: But,message understood.:smt023

fusil


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Use the Brownells link. They are a mail order company. Perhaps they can offer a fair price for shipping to the EU?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Use the Brownells link. They are a mail order company. Perhaps they can offer a fair price for shipping to the EU?


Merci mec,
Unable to ship Duracoat to France, _hasmat-flammable liquid_.:smt076
fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you happen to know a welder? Someone that is good with TIG welding could fill in those pits then you could file, sand and blue it back to normality.

Whatever you do have fun in the process.

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't there a do it yourself parkerizing kit? I think I saw one on Brownell's. I don't know if there is a Hazardious Chemical problem with this process but it might be worth a look.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Isn't there a do it yourself parkerizing kit? I think I saw one on Brownell's. I don't know if there is a Hazardious Chemical problem with this process but it might be worth a look.


I don't think you could ship that from the U.S. to the EU being some of the chemicals are seen as dangerous. I would not be surprised though if there was not a company doing a hot blue job or parkerizing over there someplace.


----------

